
Show HN: ZFS utils to mirror snapshots and apply retention - binwiederhier
https://github.com/binwiederhier/zfsu
======
raimue
Thinking of terms used in communication, the naming of the 'zfsu tx' command
gives me the reversed impression. As it actually receives data from a remote
host, it should be 'zfsu rx'. Maybe it would even be more intuitive to just
call it "fetch" or "pull".

------
feld
Everyone tries to reinvent the wheel with zfs mirroring and snapshot retention
tools.

~~~
kondro
What are the established alternatives?

ZFS has tools do execute the actual snapshots and to do the actual mirroring,
but nothing to manage which snapshots to keep or how to actually reliably get
a snapshot from one place to another.

~~~
feld
zxfer

[https://github.com/allanjude/zxfer](https://github.com/allanjude/zxfer)

zfstools

[https://github.com/bdrewery/zfstools](https://github.com/bdrewery/zfstools)

zfsnap

[https://github.com/zfsnap/zfsnap](https://github.com/zfsnap/zfsnap)

~~~
waz0wski
sanoid

[https://github.com/jimsalterjrs/sanoid](https://github.com/jimsalterjrs/sanoid)

